# procedure on sebaceous cyst



## hudsondna (Feb 8, 2008)

The senerio...
A procedure done on what was apparent to be a secaceous cyst on the scalp turned out not to be. Physian made an incision, probed about, did not find a cyst, but found some other boney type lesion that was not removed. Physician put in two stiches and is sending patient to specialist for definitive care. Please advise on how to code this. Would I bill an I&D 10060, or just the simple closure 12001?
Thank You,


----------



## haadi (Feb 10, 2008)

*sebaceous cyst*

hii,

i would like to go with simple closure only since there has been no drainage involve.

thanks!


----------



## hudsondna (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you. 

Anita


----------

